

Hi HN: I'm hiring - plnewman

I'm hiring a software engineer in the Bay Area (Foster City) to work on a new application hosting platform at Rearden Commerce. I'd love to have someone with skills in Python and systems engineering who is passionate about devops on the team.<p>For more about the job and company, please see here: https://careers-reardencommerce.icims.com/jobs/1517/job<p>PS. I'm more than happy to turn this into a "Who's Hiring" thread if anyone wants to add openings. Thanks!
======
explorer9
We are hiring too. A software engineer with experience in firmware
development, also another position with experience on bluetooth stack. If you
have both, it's a huge plus. We are a stealth mode medical device startup. If
you have someone who might be interested and wish to explore for more details,
please have them email qhuang.c8@gmail.com. Thanks.

